# Another school shooting  5/24



## Jmartjrmd (May 24, 2022)

14 dead in. elementary school..18 yo shooter.
14 kids
1 teacher
Shooter killed by police


----------



## SoniT (May 24, 2022)

I just saw this on the news. 14 students dead! Lord have mercy.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (May 24, 2022)

Omg


----------



## PatDM'T (May 24, 2022)

Jmartjrmd said:


> 14 dead in. elementary school..18 yo shooter.
> 14 kids
> 1 teacher
> Shooter killed by police


I was just
coming to post


----------



## Rastafarai (May 24, 2022)

I know I keep beating a dead horse but WE OUT. Can't even send your kids to school here without wondering if they will return home safely.


----------



## SoniT (May 24, 2022)

2nd, 3rd, and 4th graders. In Buffalo the coward killed our elders and then this coward kills the babies.


----------



## Everything Zen (May 24, 2022)

The rest of the world needs to just shun and shame us. I would ban all things American.


----------



## Everything Zen (May 24, 2022)

Of course they killed this one. Salvador Ramos 









						Death toll in Texas elementary school shooting rises; 19 children, 2 adults killed by shooter
					

The suspect was identified as 18-year-old Salvador Ramos, a student at Uvalde High School.




					abc13.com


----------



## lavaflow99 (May 24, 2022)

SoniT said:


> 2nd, 3rd, and 4th graders. In Buffalo the coward killed our elders and then this coward kills the babies.


7-9 years of age.  Innocent babies.

And the guy (who is Hispanic) shot his grandmother earlier in the day before going to the school.


----------



## fifi134 (May 24, 2022)

I’m a former teacher, last year was my last year teaching after 5 years. I had a great district, got along with my coworkers and only left because I’m in grad school. I was just asked to sub for a former coworker of mine who’ll be out for a week, and I wanna say no because of this. It was always in the back of my mind that a school shooting could happen. You could be the nicest, best teacher and that means nothing when a stranger could come in and kill at random.

This country is and always was unsustainable.


----------



## lavaflow99 (May 24, 2022)

lavaflow99 said:


> 7-9 years of age.  Innocent babies.
> 
> And the guy (who is Hispanic) shot his grandmother earlier in the day before going to the school.


Grandmother is dead.


----------



## nichelle02 (May 24, 2022)

I don't have hope that it will change. I'm jaded. After Sandy Hook in which little white children were murdered without anything changing, I figured there was nothing that would make a difference. 

I flipped through some channels. First, I saw Senator Chris Murphy pleading with the Senate to do something. He's from Connecticut and fought hard for change after Sandy Hook. Then I saw commentators on Fox blaming the administration for not using covid funding to place armed guards at every elementary school. 

I have been politically active since I was old enough to vote. And I won't give up. But this is incomprehensible.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (May 24, 2022)

I'm tired. Its triggering. What more can even be said at this point?


----------



## LivingInPeace (May 24, 2022)

nichelle02 said:


> I don't have hope that it will change. I'm jaded. After Sandy Hook in which little white children were murdered without anything changing, I figured there was nothing that would make a difference.
> 
> I flipped through some channels. First, I saw Senator Chris Murphy pleading with the Senate to do something. He's from Connecticut and fought hard for change after Sandy Hook. Then I saw commentators on Fox blaming the administration for not using covid funding to place armed guards at every elementary school.
> 
> I have been politically active since I was old enough to vote. And I won't give up. But this is incomprehensible.





oneastrocurlie said:


> I'm tired. Its triggering. What more can even be said at this point?


Absolutely nothing will change in this country. If Congress did nothing to control this gun madness after Sandy Hook and then weren't concerned when their workplace, the Capitol was overrun with lunatics who threatened to hang the Vice President, there is no chance that this incident will be a catalyst.


----------



## lavaflow99 (May 24, 2022)




----------



## Neomorph (May 24, 2022)

Now it's 18 kids and 3 adults...


This is just so heartbreaking...


----------



## shasha8685 (May 24, 2022)

Please forgive this random stream of consciousness.....

I don't understand how this country continues to value guns more than lives. I remember being an 8th grader watching the events of Columbine unfold and here we are 23 yrs later and absolutely nothing has changed!

When I was teaching, my heart broke after every active shooter drill. The fact that my students had to do them in the first place combined with the fact the only helpful thing I could tell them was to cower in the corner of my room never sat right with me.

My prayers go out to this community.


----------



## lavaflow99 (May 24, 2022)

So looks like the police were useless


----------



## Kalia1 (May 24, 2022)

My heart goes out to the parents and loved ones of the children who were lost as well as the families and loved ones of the adults. This country MUST act not only through legislation yet also on a familial level in regards to guns.

The NRA and other gun lobbyists must begin to understand that strict laws MUST be implemented across this country!
Gun violence is taking too many lives!

To hear that the gunman killed his Grandmother earlier today is horrifying! 
What is going on out here!?!


----------



## nichelle02 (May 24, 2022)

lavaflow99 said:


> So looks like the police were useless



Maybe that will cut off the 'best way to stop a bad guy with a gun is a good guy with a gun narrative' earlier rather than later.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (May 25, 2022)

lavaflow99 said:


> So looks like the police were useless


Not for the first time.


----------



## Jmartjrmd (May 25, 2022)

nichelle02 said:


> Maybe that will cut off the 'best way to stop a bad guy with a gun is a good guy with a gun narrative' earlier rather than later.


He shot both officers.  
I read a nearby border patrol officer was the one who responded before backip arrived  snd shot and killed the shooter otherwise he would of killed many more of those babies.
Also heard it was planned and he at some point warned "the kids should be careful."


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (May 25, 2022)

The GOP have blood on their hands but so do the Democrats. 
The Democratic establishment still endorses candidates sponsored by the gun lobby. See Cuellar in TX28. 
Biden says "we" need to do better. Who is "we"? Most of the country wants gun reform, common sense background checks. And one major political party prevents that from happening. 

I'm sick of the Democrats' weak messaging on gun control, abortion and everything else. Call the GOP out.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (May 25, 2022)




----------



## PatDM'T (May 25, 2022)




----------



## Black Ambrosia (May 25, 2022)




----------



## Jmartjrmd (May 25, 2022)

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


>


whether he had body armour or not he had 2  assult rifles and was actively shooting at them according to reports.


----------



## Rastafarai (May 25, 2022)

Parents had to give their DNA samples to identify their children. The children's bodies were disintegrated beyond recognition. This is Amerikkka.


----------



## Rastafarai (May 25, 2022)

Jmartjrmd said:


> whether he had body armour or not he had 2  assult rifles and was actively shooting at them according to reports.



That's what SWAT is for. They have better body and head armor to withstand the rifles.

This terrorist was allowed free reign for 30 minutes. 30 d*mn minutes.


----------



## PatDM'T (May 25, 2022)

I got into a
discussion about
how important I
felt background
checks were with
a couple of Trumpers.
They disagreed with me.

They claimed that
background checks would
bar them from
having guns because
they would show
that they had been
to a psychiatrist
at one time or
another for depression
and that that
would be unfair
cuz they ain't crazy.


Guess this bullsh!!
will never go away
because the people
making laws know
if background checks
were in place, many
would not have
the right to bear arms.


----------



## Rastafarai (May 25, 2022)

PatDM'T said:


> I got into a
> discussion about
> how important I
> felt that background
> ...



Sis, they know their kind is crazy. Almost always on some drug prescription for their mental health or have a rap sheet of previous domestic violence charges or convictions. While some states do not allow the sale of guns to anyone with a domestic violence charge, states like Texas have no such requirement. I believe their greatest fear is having more non-whites with access to guns than themselves. Dave Chappelle made a joke its the only way to get gun reform. He is right.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (May 25, 2022)

Jmartjrmd said:


> whether he had body armour or not he had 2  assult rifles and was actively shooting at them according to reports.


Before I went to sleep I saw reports that the shooter had no body armor. I'm so disgusted. This is literally what the police are supposed to do: protect the public. Yet they have no problem shooting unarmed civilians. What good are they? As far as I'm concerned the police are useless. They kill people they're supposed to protect and let people kill with impunity that they're supposed to be able to stop.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (May 25, 2022)

PatDM'T said:


> I got into a
> discussion about
> how important I
> felt that background
> ...


If these Trumpers get so fed up they want to secede I say let them. I don't want to share a country with people who think like this.


----------



## Everything Zen (May 25, 2022)

PatDM'T said:


>


10000000000% agree BUT in this instance and the Buffalo shooting how would a universal background check have prevented those 18 year olds from legally purchasing those guns? Serious question.


----------



## Everything Zen (May 25, 2022)

We need to get rid of the assault rifles and put a premium on the cost of bullets. Tax the  out of them. But no they want tax stupid  like fruit juice- Toni Preckwinckle.


----------



## Everything Zen (May 25, 2022)

The other thing that bothers me is we’re just supposed to all be working today at our best performance levels like nothing is wrong or that we aren’t affected by any of it. And if we are there’s something wrong with us.


----------



## Jmartjrmd (May 25, 2022)

Rastafarai said:


> That's what SWAT is for. They have better body and head armor to withstand the rifles.
> 
> This terrorist was allowed free reign for 30 minutes. 30 d*mn minutes.


I'm speaking strictly to the FIRST 2  officers who arrived not swat team.

I can only speak to information and unfortunately mis information I personally read to this point.

I know everyone hates cops but I'm married to one.  We had a long discussion about this but I guess it's best I just watch and stay out this discussion.


----------



## Rastafarai (May 25, 2022)

Jmartjrmd said:


> I'm speaking strictly to the FIRST 2  officers who arrived not swat team.
> 
> I can only speak to information and unfortunately mis information I personally read to this point.
> 
> I know everyone hates cops but I'm married to one.  We had a long discussion about this but I guess it's best I just watch and stay out this discussion.



Not at all. I'm just so upset they didn't have immediate backup, and watched this perpetrator cause rampage for 30 minutes.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (May 25, 2022)

‘He kept getting worse and worse’: Uvalde gunman developed morbid fascinations as family life deteriorated​
Travis Gettys
May 25, 2022
_ 





Salvador Ramos. (Uvalde Police Department)


Friends grew increasingly concerned about the behavior of an 18-year-old who gunned down at least 19 children and two teachers at a Texas elementary school, but they were still shocked to learn of his brutal actions.

Salvador Rolando Ramos shot and critically wounded his grandmother before going on a rampage at Robb Elementary School with weapons he legally purchased this month, just after turning 18 years old, before he was fatally shot by police, and former friends struggled to process the news after the shooter's identity went public, reported the Washington Post.

“I couldn’t even think, I couldn’t even talk to anyone," said Stephen Garcia, who had been Ramos' best friend in eighth grade. "I just walked out of class, really upset, you know, bawling my eyes out, because I never expected him to hurt people.”

“I think he needed mental help," Garcia added, "and more closure with his family, and love.”

Ramos was frequently bullied by classmates for his stutter and pronounced lisp, said Garcia, who moved to another part of Texas when his mother relocated for her job.

“He just started being a different person,” Garcia said. “He kept getting worse and worse, and I don’t even know.”

Ramos dropped out of school, started wearing all black clothing and military boots, and longtime friend Santos Valdez Jr. noticed similar changes, such as the time he showed up to a park to play basketball with cuts all over his face, which he initially blamed on a cat.

“Then he told me the truth, that he’d cut up his face with knives over and over and over,” Valdez said. “I was like, ‘You’re crazy, bro, why would you do that?’”

Ramos told him he'd done it for fun, and Valdez said Ramos drove around sometimes at night with another friend and shot at random people with a BB gun and egged cars, and he started posting photos of automatic rifles on social media -- including a pair posted four days ago -- and accounts of his troubled home life.

“He posted videos on his Instagram where the cops were there and he’d call his mom a ***** and say she wanted to kick him out,” said classmate Nadia Reyes. “He’d be screaming and talking to his mom really aggressively.”

Multiple individuals close to the family, including Reyes, told the newspaper that Ramos' mother used drugs, and he had moved to his grandmother's home several months ago, and the grandmother was in the process of evicting the mother from a home that she rented to her._


----------



## Rastafarai (May 25, 2022)

ETA: Posting the group, in case anyone is interested in considering their options:









						Blaxit Tribe - Black Americans Who Want to Exit the US & Move Abroad | Facebook
					

This group is for Black Americans who want to exit the US and move abroad and for Black Americans who have already moved abroad and want to help others do the same.  We will provide resources on how...




					www.facebook.com
				




Reposted from the Blaxit/Black Expat group I belong to. Traumatized by the number of schools to date:

"Someone recently asked whether or not they should wait until their kids get older to leave. Don't wait. Get out.

Thurston High School.
Columbine High School.
Heritage High School.
Deming Middle School.
Fort Gibson Middle School.
Buell Elementary School.
Lake Worth Middle School.
University of Arkansas.
Junipero Serra High School.
Santana High School.
Bishop Neumann High School.
Pacific Lutheran University.
Granite Hills High School.
Lew Wallace High School.
Martin Luther King, Jr. High School.
Appalachian School of Law.
Washington High School.
Conception Abbey.
Benjamin Tasker Middle School.
University of Arizona.
Lincoln High School.
John McDonogh High School.
Red Lion Area Junior High School.
Case Western Reserve University.
Rocori High School.
Ballou High School.
Randallstown High School.
Bowen High School.
Red Lake Senior High School.
Harlan Community Academy High School.
Campbell County High School.
Milwee Middle School.
Roseburg High School.
Pine Middle School.
Essex Elementary School.
Duquesne University.
Platte Canyon High School.
Weston High School.
West Nickel Mines School.
Joplin Memorial Middle School.
Henry Foss High School.
Compton Centennial High School.
Virginia Tech.
Success Tech Academy.
Miami Carol City Senior High School.
Hamilton High School.
Louisiana Technical College.
Mitchell High School.
E.O. Green Junior High School.
Northern Illinois University.
Lakota Middle School.
Knoxville Central High School.
Willoughby South High School.
Henry Ford High School.
University of Central Arkansas.
Dillard High School.
Dunbar High School.
Hampton University.
Harvard College.
Larose-Cut Off Middle School.
International Studies Academy.
Skyline College.
Discovery Middle School.
University of Alabama.
DeKalb School.
Deer Creek Middle School.
Ohio State University.
Mumford High School.
University of Texas.
Kelly Elementary School.
Marinette High School.
Aurora Central High School.
Millard South High School.
Martinsville West Middle School.
Worthing High School.
Millard South High School.
Highlands Intermediate School.
Cape Fear High School.
Chardon High School.
Episcopal School of Jacksonville.
Oikos University.
Hamilton High School.
Perry Hall School.
Normal Community High School.
University of South Alabama.
Banner Academy South.
University of Southern California.
Sandy Hook Elementary School.
Apostolic Revival Center Christian School.
Taft Union High School.
Osborn High School.
Stevens Institute of Business and Arts.
Hazard Community and Technical College.
Chicago State University.
Lone Star College-North.
Cesar Chavez High School.
Price Middle School.
University of Central Florida.
New River Community College.
Grambling State University.
Massachusetts Institute of Technology.
Ossie Ware Mitchell Middle School.
Ronald E. McNair Discovery Academy.
North Panola High School.
Carver High School.
Agape Christian Academy.
Sparks Middle School.
North Carolina A&T State University.
Stephenson High School.
Brashear High School.
West Orange High School.
Arapahoe High School.
Edison High School.
Liberty Technology Magnet High School.
Hillhouse High School.
Berrendo Middle School.
Purdue University.
South Carolina State University.
Los Angeles Valley College.
Charles F. Brush High School.
University of Southern California.
Georgia Regents University.
Academy of Knowledge Preschool.
Benjamin Banneker High School.
D. H. Conley High School.
East English Village Preparatory Academy.
Paine College.
Georgia Gwinnett College.
John F. Kennedy High School.
Seattle Pacific University.
Reynolds High School.
Indiana State University.
Albemarle High School.
Fern Creek Traditional High School.
Langston Hughes High School.
Marysville Pilchuck High School.
Florida State University.
Miami Carol City High School.
Rogers State University.
Rosemary Anderson High School.
Wisconsin Lutheran High School.
Frederick High School.
Tenaya Middle School.
Bethune-Cookman University.
Pershing Elementary School.
Wayne Community College.
J.B. Martin Middle School.
Southwestern Classical Academy.
Savannah State University.
Harrisburg High School.
Umpqua Community College.
Northern Arizona University.
Texas Southern University.
Tennessee State University.
Winston-Salem State University.
Mojave High School.
Lawrence Central High School.
Franklin High School.
Muskegon Heights High School.
Independence High School.
Madison High School.
Antigo High School.
University of California-Los Angeles.
Jeremiah Burke High School.
Alpine High School.
Townville Elementary School.
Vigor High School.
Linden McKinley STEM Academy.
June Jordan High School for Equity.
Union Middle School.
Mueller Park Junior High School.
West Liberty-Salem High School.
University of Washington.
King City High School.
North Park Elementary School.
North Lake College.
Freeman High School.
Mattoon High School.
Rancho Tehama Elementary School.
Aztec High School.
Wake Forest University.
Italy High School.
NET Charter High School.
Marshall County High School.
Sal Castro Middle School.
Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School
Great Mills High School
Central Michigan University
Huffman High School
Frederick Douglass High School
Forest High School
Highland High School
Dixon High School
Santa Fe High School
Noblesville West Middle School
University of North Carolina Charlotte
STEM School Highlands Ranch
Edgewood High School
Palm Beach Central High School
Providence Career & Technical Academy
Fairley High School (school bus)
Canyon Springs High School
Dennis Intermediate School
Florida International University
Central Elementary School
Cascade Middle School
Davidson High School
Prairie View A & M University
Altascocita High School
Central Academy of Excellence
Cleveland High School
Robert E. Lee High School
Cheyenne South High School
Grambling State University
Blountsville Elementary School
Holmes County, Mississippi (school bus)
Prescott High School
College of the Mainland
Wynbrooke Elementary School
UNC Charlotte
Riverview Florida (school bus)
Second Chance High School
Carman-Ainsworth High School
Williwaw Elementary School
Monroe Clark Middle School
Central Catholic High School
Jeanette High School
Eastern Hills High School
DeAnza High School
Ridgway High School
Reginald F. Lewis High School
Saugus High School
Pleasantville High School
Waukesha South High School
Oshkosh High School
Catholic Academy of New Haven
Bellaire High School
North Crowley High School
McAuliffe Elementary School
South Oak Cliff High School
Texas A&M University-Commerce
Sonora High School
Western Illinois University
Oxford High School
Robb Elementary School"


----------



## PatDM'T (May 25, 2022)

Everything Zen said:


> 10000000000% agree BUT in this instance and the Buffalo shooting how would a universal background check have prevented those 18 year olds from legally purchasing those guns? Serious question.


The post above
is a clue that
a background check
would have revealed
the issues everyone
else saw in the guy.

So many times
school shooters have
been kids who
had been picked
on by others and
who eventually snapped.

Someone always knows
beforehand because we
always hear about
their issues after
the fact.

So real background
checks and laws
would make it
difficult for these
sick kids and
sick adults to
get guns.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (May 25, 2022)

My 5 year old niece attends preschool on a campus that's K-12. Different buildings for pre-school, elementary, and high school. Anyway, we found out today there's a picture circulating online of a high school student on campus holding a gun. They're trying to determine if the picture is current and if the gun is real. Thankfully she's home today due to a covid exposure in the classroom. Finally something good coming from covid???

Idk what to say, think, or do anymore. I want to throw it all away and rapunzel myself and my family somewhere.


----------



## Everything Zen (May 25, 2022)

I know I said I would stay and fight for my country but now I that work for a company located in the Netherlands I may parlay this opportunity into a chance to relocate.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (May 25, 2022)

Black Ambrosia said:


> Idk what to say, think, or do anymore. I want to throw it all away and rapunzel myself and my family somewhere.



I know that's right.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (May 25, 2022)

DH and I are talking about TTC this time next year. But between this, SCOTUS overturning Roe v Wade and everything else... I don't know. Our long-term goal is to leave the U.S. but now I want it to be in the shorter term. No country is perfect but there are many places better than this.  

I nearly lost my mom to gun violence when I was 6. She was near a well-known university in our area when she was shot by a man with a history not unlike most of the men who commit these massacres. I live with the trauma and I wasn't even with her when it happened. I can't imagine what it's like for her.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (May 25, 2022)

Everything Zen said:


> I know I said I would stay and fight for my country but now I that work for a company located in the Netherlands I may parlay this opportunity into a chance to relocate.


My HQ is in Paris, France. I am housed in a hospital but I could literally choose Europe or Asia and still have the same employer.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (May 25, 2022)

There was a Hispanic acquaintance who reposted something calling the terrorist a VICTIM of bullying.

I think TF not. Those kids HE targeted did not bully him. He was weak. Weak weak weak. 

European nations, Australian Nations, African and Asian nations have mental health issues, kids are bullied as well. They don't go shooting kids like that--at least not like the US. Steve Kerr is right...50 weak Senators are holding us hostage and all they have to do is  CALL the vote. Just CALL it. And they won't.


----------



## Theresamonet (May 25, 2022)

PatDM'T said:


> The post above
> is a clue that
> a background check
> would have revealed
> ...



Gun background checks screen for if a person:

Is convicted of a crime with a sentence of more than one year
Is under indictment for a crime with a sentence of more than one year
Is a fugitive
Uses controlled substances illegally
Is determined by a court to be mentally incompetent. _Importantly, just getting mental health care does not prevent you from buying a gun._
Is in the U.S. illegally
Is in the U.S. on a non-immigrant visa
Has been dishonorably discharged from the U.S. Armed Forces
Has renounced U.S. citizenship
Is the subject of a protective order against threats of domestic violence
Has been convicted of domestic violence

It does not screen for bullying, nor would they be able to deny someone a gun for that reason or because other people think they’re sketchy.

*******
I agree with the point @Everything Zen was making. We need the background checks, yes. But that would have done nothing to prevent this situation or the last several like it. Many school and mass shooters have been really young, without a criminal record. 

18 is too young to be able to legally buy, own, and carry a gun. It’s absurd. They can’t legally  buy alcohol, but can purchase military grade weapons.


----------



## lavaflow99 (May 25, 2022)

So this could have been stopped??


----------



## lavaflow99 (May 25, 2022)

And all those states talking about arming teachers and/or using SRO (School resource officers).  I just heard the VA governor on the news TODAY talking about making SROs present at all schools.

Clearly that doesn't mean  since they don't do


----------



## ThursdayGirl (May 25, 2022)

All of these kids noticing changes in their friend and nobody said anything to anyone - assuming that he wouldn’t do something like this. I hate to say it, but we do not do enough for our kids when it comes to mental health issues.  Where was the school noticing that he wasn’t coming to class and intervening?  Why didn’t he have a social worker stepping in helping Mom get into a treatment program? Why didn’t Grandma report the changes that she noticed :-( .  This is just sad all around. Mostl I blame Greg Abbot.  He is a terrible human being who has shown over and over that he is a horrible decision maker.  I support Term limits. If people can’t be smart enough to get rid of bad politicians, there should be rules to do it for them. It all feels so helpless. As to why people are like this? Its biology. https://www.scientificamerican.com/...ns-might-have-some-real-differences/?amp=true


----------



## nichelle02 (May 25, 2022)

I want 'all of the above'. Each time this happens and there is a discussion of preventative measures, there is a response that 'well, that wouldn't have stopped this particular incident'. And then, as usual, nothing changes.

Background checks? Yes 
Raise the minimum age? Yes
Waiting periods? Yes
Ban particular types of weapons and cartridges? Yes
The below? Yes


----------



## PatDM'T (May 25, 2022)

Theresamonet said:


> Gun background checks screen for if a person:
> 
> Is convicted of a crime with a sentence of more than one year
> Is under indictment for a crime with a sentence of more than one year
> ...


I know what
background checks _currently_ 
screen for which
is besides the point.

*My point was
the checks need 
an upgrade because 
they do not screen 
for mental illness 
and I say they should*. 

I touched on 
this on the
previous page when
I shared how I
was in a discussion
with Trumpers about
that very point. 
So that is 
where my head was.

That if lobbyists
and NRA were not
paying the legislative 
branch to sit on
its hands and 
do nothing, then
loopholes in the 
checks would be 
closed and people
with issues would
not be able to
get or own guns.


----------



## PatDM'T (May 25, 2022)

nichelle02 said:


> I want 'all of the above'. Each time this happens and there is a discussion of preventative measures, there is a response that 'well, that wouldn't have stopped this particular incident'. And then, as usual, nothing changes.
> 
> Background checks? Yes
> Raise the minimum age? Yes
> ...


----------



## TrulyBlessed (May 25, 2022)

What?


----------



## Seattle Slew (May 25, 2022)

I worked at one of those schools, and attended another.
I was in WA when Marysville happened and the community (they are a neighboring district) is still deeply affected by it to this day. 

Yesterday I heard while at work. I had to act like that was just a bad rumor in order to get through the day. Then today checked in with every classroom to see how kids are doing. Unfortunately some kinders knew more about it than 4th graders. It was a sad day.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (May 25, 2022)

TrulyBlessed said:


> What?


He’s not a bright man. He may win the election but he’ll soon be known as the village idiot.


----------



## Seattle Slew (May 25, 2022)

Seattle Slew said:


> I worked at one of those schools, and attended another.
> I was in WA when Marysville happened and the community (they are a neighboring district) is still deeply affected by it to this day.
> 
> Yesterday I heard while at work. I had to act like that was just a bad rumor in order to get through the day. Then today checked in with every classroom to see how kids are doing. Unfortunately some kinders knew more about it than 4th graders. It was a sad day.


Also it was really …terrifying ? To know those airlock security doors meant nothing. That is our main security measure.


----------



## nichelle02 (May 25, 2022)

Black Ambrosia said:


> He’s not a bright man. He may win the election but he’ll soon be known as the village idiot.


Exactly. He really isn't. And to make things worse, he's spun a tale full of lies. The general election is going to be wild when they go to town on him. And yet, he could still win.

I hope Senator Warnock perseveres.


----------



## PatDM'T (May 25, 2022)

The other day
someone pointed out
that when schools
and companies do
"active shooter" drills
the maniac who 
will be the shooter
happens to be 
privy to all the
deets....


----------



## Theresamonet (May 25, 2022)

nichelle02 said:


> I want 'all of the above'. Each time this happens and there is a discussion of preventative measures, there is a response that 'well, that wouldn't have stopped this particular incident'. And then, as usual, nothing changes.
> 
> Background checks? Yes
> Raise the minimum age? Yes
> ...



I want all of the above too… No one said we don’t want background checks. We NEED all of the above.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Everything Zen (May 26, 2022)

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


>


Well they’ll face felony charges if their state has a law like Florida does in the case of the one resource office- although I’m inclined to believe him.

BUT is this as a nation the penalty that we want our law enforcement to be held accountable to? Because between this and that retarded “defund the police” in 20 years we’re going to be on our own.









						During One of the Deadliest School Shootings, Armed Officer Scot Peterson Stood Outside. Why?
					

As Parkland unfolded, the only armed officer on the property stood outside. He can explain, and he does—at length. Is he trying to convince the victims’ parents? The survivors? Other cops? Or himself?




					www.menshealth.com


----------



## Cxshortie (May 26, 2022)

How awful that police stood by waiting. Didn't they hang that single school resource officer in Florida out to dry for waiting a few yrs ago???


----------



## nichelle02 (May 26, 2022)

Theresamonet said:


> I want all of the above too… No one said we don’t want background checks. We NEED all of the above.


Note that I wasn't referring to anyone on this board. The public wants universal background checks and other common-sense measures. And yet we don't have them.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (May 26, 2022)

I can not believe that murder was in there for 40 whole minutes and those cops stood outside. Like what are you there for?


----------



## oneastrocurlie (May 26, 2022)

Theresamonet said:


> 18 is too young to be able to legally buy, own, and carry a gun. It’s absurd. They can’t legally  buy alcohol, but can purchase military grade weapons.



Exactly. They can't even rent cars without a surcharge and insurance companies tax them to hades because they don't trust their driving skills. Makes zero sense.


----------



## lavaflow99 (May 26, 2022)

Black Ambrosia said:


> He’s not a bright man. He may win the election but he’ll soon be known as the village idiot.


He is the epitome of a dumb jock.  Wow.....


----------



## SoniT (May 26, 2022)

I keep thinking about those poor children and their teachers. I saw a little girl's father interviewed on the news this morning. He was crying and said he just wanted his baby back. My heart goes out to the parents, other family members, as well as the surviving students.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 26, 2022)

smh


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (May 26, 2022)

Everything Zen said:


> Well they’ll face felony charges if their state has a law like Florida does in the case of the one resource office- although I’m inclined to believe him.
> 
> BUT is this as a nation the penalty that we want our law enforcement to be held accountable to? Because between this and that retarded “defund the police” in 20 years we’re going to be on our own.
> 
> ...


We're already on our own. The police kill people they're supposed to protect and let loose people they're supposed to stop. I don't trust them at all.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Everything Zen (May 26, 2022)

Abbott said the shooter had a 'mental health' issue. A month ago, he slashed funding to help. — NBC News
					

While such programs require more funding, they wouldn't eliminate the need for gun control, experts said.




					apple.news


----------



## Black Ambrosia (May 26, 2022)




----------



## SoniT (May 26, 2022)

Oh no! That's terrible! Rest in peace to Mr. and Mrs. Garcia.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (May 26, 2022)




----------



## yamilee21 (May 26, 2022)

Black Ambrosia said:


>


Their poor children, that is horrifying.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (May 26, 2022)

yamilee21 said:


> Their poor children, that is horrifying.


I just saw this. 4 children lost both their parents in less than 48 hours. Broken heart syndrome is real.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Black Ambrosia (May 26, 2022)

Report: Uvalde, Texas student laid on top of dying classmate to avoid being shot by gunman​New reports offer horrifying details from the Robb Elementary shooting, as experienced by a student in the classroom and the father of a survivor.​Dan Carson, Chron Senior Editor
May 26, 2022
Updated: May 26, 2022 9:12 a.m.





UVALDE,TEXAS, USA - MAY 25: Flowers are placed on a make shift memorial outside Robb Elementary School in Uvalde, Texas, on May 25, 2022. Texas state troopers outside Robb Elementary School 19 students and one teacher were killed during a massacre in a Texas elementary school, the deadliest US school shooting. 

Horrifying details have emerged regarding the moments inside a Robb Elementary classroom on Tuesday when it was targeted by suspected mass shooter Salvador Ramos, an 18-year-old gunman who was killed after allegedly going on a shooting spree that took the lives of 19 students and two teachers in Uvalde, Texas.

*An unidentified fourth-grader who survived Tuesday's massacre told KENS 5 San Antonio that the shooter fired a shot before entering the classroom through an adjoining door, and then told the students they were going to die.

"He shot the next person's door. We have a door in the middle. He opened it. He came in and he crouched a little bit and he said, he said, 'It's time to die,'" the boy told KENS 5.

The child and four of his classmates were likely saved by their decision to hide under a table with an overhanging table cloth, obscuring them from the shooter's sight, according to the report. The boy said the shooter retaliated against one of his classmates after police offers outside the room urged them to yell if they needed help. One of his classmates responded, inspiring the gunman the shoot her.

"When the cops came, the cop said: 'Yell if you need help!' And one of the persons in my class said 'Help!' The [shooter] overheard and he came in and shot her," the child told KENS 5.*

The Washington Post published a timeline reconstruction of Tuesday's deadly events, which included an interview with Miguel Cerrillo, a Uvalde father whose *11-year-old daughter Miah survived the attack at Robb Elementary by playing dead*. Cerrillo said he spoke with his daughter through the window of a bus after an officer carried her out of the school with bullet fragments in her side. The father said he rushed toward the bus as it boarded victims bound for the hospital but was prevented by officers from retrieving his daughter, who told him through a window what she'd witnessed before she was taken away for treatment.

"I panicked," *Cerrillo told the Washington Post, saying his daughter detailed how she had watched as her teacher, Eva Mireles, was shot by the gunman while attempting to phone the police. His daughter Miah told Cerrillo she quickly grabbed the phone and called 911, and then hid from the shooter by lying down on top of one of her classmates, who had been shot and was bleeding on the ground. Her classmate was breathing but expired before help arrived, according to Cerrillo's account.*

"We figured Uvalde was safe," Cerrillo told the Washington Post. "Now we know it's not safe."


----------



## Black Ambrosia (May 26, 2022)




----------



## greight (May 26, 2022)

republicans


Black Ambrosia said:


> Report: Uvalde, Texas student laid on top of dying classmate to avoid being shot by gunman​New reports offer horrifying details from the Robb Elementary shooting, as experienced by a student in the classroom and the father of a survivor.​Dan Carson, Chron Senior Editor
> May 26, 2022
> Updated: May 26, 2022 9:12 a.m.
> 
> ...



There’s not enough therapy in the world for this child. Watching her teacher get murdered and having to save yourself by lying ontop of one of your classmates who is dying.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Black Ambrosia (May 26, 2022)




----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (May 26, 2022)




----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (May 26, 2022)

Uvalde law enforcement confirms police went in to the school to get their own children and then waited to take action to stop the shooter and help the other children


----------



## SoniT (May 26, 2022)

This tragedy gets worse and worse.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (May 26, 2022)

While delaying taking action, police put parents who wanted to storm the school in handcuffs. People link to articles that say the same thing happened with the Parkland and Pulse nightclub shootings too


----------



## nichelle02 (May 26, 2022)

SoniT said:


> I keep thinking about those poor children and their teachers. I saw a little girl's father interviewed on the news this morning. He was crying and said he just wanted his baby back. My heart goes out to the parents, other family members, as well as the surviving students.



I watched this yesterday. It's hard to get through. As much as I wanted to turn away, I watched and cried through it. I just cannot imagine.


----------



## TrulyBlessed (May 26, 2022)




----------



## PatDM'T (May 26, 2022)

Black Ambrosia said:


>




ETA: I just
caught up and
I am so sad
I cannot even
express how I
feel; all energy
in me has
drained away. 

I am literally
speechless.


----------



## nichelle02 (May 26, 2022)

Herschel Walker deserves his own separate topic on the politics board. Luckily, at this time he doesn't hold office. Hopefully it stays that way.


----------



## Theresamonet (May 26, 2022)

Black Ambrosia said:


> *The child and four of his classmates were likely saved by their decision to hide under a table with an overhanging table cloth, obscuring them from the shooter's sight, according to the report. The boy said the shooter retaliated against one of his classmates after police offers outside the room urged them to yell if they needed help. One of his classmates responded, inspiring the gunman the shoot her.
> 
> "When the cops came, the cop said: 'Yell if you need help!' And one of the persons in my class said 'Help!' The [shooter] overheard and he came in and shot her," the child told KENS 5.*



Wait! Why the hell would they be telling the kids to yell if they need help, while they’re hiding from an active shooter? That doesn’t sound right at all.


----------



## PatDM'T (May 26, 2022)

nichelle02 said:


> Herschel Walker deserves his own separate topic on the politics board. Luckily, at this time he doesn't hold office. Hopefully it stays that way.


No kidding!
Herschel:


One of the comments
responding to that clip


----------



## brg240 (May 26, 2022)

Republicans kill me with it's not the lax gun Laws and violent gun culture but mental health.

If It's mental health idk push for better mental healthcare. Don't cut funding for Medicare.

But we can't have good gun laws and we cant have health care.  I guess we just have to mourne people every other week and listen tio empty platitudes from politicians.

My heart breaks for these families and the community.

I can't imagine the pain of the parents trying to go in but the police prevented them


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (May 26, 2022)




----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (May 26, 2022)




----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Everything Zen (May 26, 2022)

Exclusive: McConnell says he has directed Cornyn to engage with Democrats on a 'bipartisan solution' on gun violence — CNN Politics
					

Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell told CNN on Thursday he met earlier in the day with Texas Sen. John Cornyn and encouraged the senior Republican senator to begin discussions with Democrats, including Sens. Chris Murphy of Connecticut and Kyrsten Sinema of Arizona, to see if they can find a...




					apple.news


----------



## TrulyBlessed (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Everything Zen (May 26, 2022)

^^^ That’s stupid. How does it protect the whole rest of your body? I would never love my hypothetical kid enough to pay for this mess,
and send them to schools in ‘Murica.


----------



## brg240 (May 26, 2022)

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


>


copying a comment from reddit about this.

_"*So they initially said that 3 officers (one school cop, 2 regular cops) engaged with the shooter and exchanged gunfire, injuring two officers, before the shooter entered the building.

Now A FULL 48 HOURS AFTER THE SHOOTING the police are completely changing their story*. Saying the cops never encountered the shooter until after he entered.

Why are they changing their story now? What are they trying to hide? An officer being injured would be pretty ****ing clear if it happened outside the school or inside."_

Reporters really need to change how they report about the police. You can't take what they say as an absolute truth. Sprinkle in some allegedlys.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Black Ambrosia (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Black Ambrosia (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Black Ambrosia (May 26, 2022)




----------



## PatDM'T (May 26, 2022)

Everything Zen said:


> ^^^ That’s stupid. How does it protect the whole rest of your body? I would never love my hypothetical kid enough to pay for this mess,
> and send them to schools in ‘Murica.


IKR? Cuz crazy
gun wielding weirdos
aim at backpacks.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Black Ambrosia (May 26, 2022)

I’m not mad at parents buying those backpacks. It’s the only thing you know your kids will have every single day. They want to do anything they can to protect their kids. It’s obvious the politicians and police won’t get it done.


----------



## Theresamonet (May 26, 2022)

Everything Zen said:


> ^^^ That’s stupid. How does it protect the whole rest of your body? I would never love my hypothetical kid enough to pay for this mess,
> and send them to schools in ‘Murica.



I assume that the point is to use them as a shield to cover the head and chest area.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (May 26, 2022)




----------



## nichelle02 (May 26, 2022)

I know it's just social media. But the Yankees and Rays only posted gun control information during their game. Of course, some people acted a fool in the comments. But it's twitter so...


examples:


----------



## Everything Zen (May 27, 2022)

Black Ambrosia said:


> I’m not mad at parents buying those backpacks. It’s the only thing you know your kids will have every single day. They want to do anything they can to protect their kids. It’s obvious the politicians and police won’t get it done.


I know and understand the concept but I’m beyond frustrated we’re at this point in our country.


----------



## PatDM'T (May 27, 2022)

Q


ScorpioBeauty09 said:


>



^Things that make
you go hmmm:

_When people answer
a question you 
didn’t ask claiming 
they are innocent. _


----------



## yamilee21 (May 27, 2022)

It shouldn’t just be a protest outside of the NRA convention in Houston. It should be like a super-size version of the harassment the right-to-forced-birth people do outside of Planned Parenthood… but with posters of the victims of NRA-encouraged violence everywhere, and so many protesters that the attendees are forced to turn around and leave.


----------



## vevster (May 27, 2022)

Black Ambrosia said:


>


This is going to be a big scandal.  I heard that police officers were going in, getting their own kids and running out.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (May 27, 2022)

vevster said:


> This is going to be a big scandal.  I heard that police officers were going in, getting their own kids and running out.


The fact that the story has changed about the school officer is very telling. First he existed and engaged with the shooter. Now he wasn’t there at all. Waiting an hour while an active shooter is in a school building. Sketchy details on the number of people shot. No details on the people wounded.  Sounds like they were just too afraid to act. When it all comes out it will be ugly.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 27, 2022)

Black Ambrosia said:


> The fact that the story has changed about the school officer is very telling. First he existed and engaged with the shooter. Now he wasn’t there at all. Waiting an hour while an active shooter is in a school building. Sketchy details on the number of people shot. No details on the people wounded.  Sounds like they were just too afraid to act. When it all comes out it will be ugly.


I think they waited on purpose.


----------



## Everything Zen (May 27, 2022)

Gun, ammunition found in second-grader’s desk at Sacramento elementary school — Los Angeles Times
					

District officials announced the incident to parents just hours after the Texas school shooting that killed 19 students and two teachers.




					apple.news


----------



## lavaflow99 (May 27, 2022)

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


>


Changing the story to make them “look” better.  Lies!  
I hope they sue this town to oblivion.


----------



## PatDM'T (May 27, 2022)

Years ago, I 
heard lawyers being 
called liars as 
a play on 
the word.

I got it.
They can spin
a tale and make
a pile of poop
sound like candy. 

But in recent years,
I have come 
to realize that 
it is cops 
who are the 
liars supreme.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (May 27, 2022)

lavaflow99 said:


> Changing the story to make them “look” better.  Lies!
> I hope they sue this town to oblivion.


Which version makes them look better though? Does their lack of action seem more appropriate because there was fictional engagement with a fictional school resource officer? Or are we supposed to believe they were taking a more 'cautious' approach because they had no idea what was going on inside the building? 

If you told me they brushed it off as a hoax and that's why it took so long I wouldn't bat an eye at this point.


----------



## lavaflow99 (May 27, 2022)

Black Ambrosia said:


> Which version makes them look better though? Does their lack of action seem more appropriate because there was fictional engagement with a fictional school resource officer? Or are we supposed to believe they were taking a more 'cautious' approach because they had no idea what was going on inside the building?
> 
> If you told me they brushed it off as a hoax and that's why it took so long I wouldn't bat an eye at this point.


That’s why I put look in quotes. Both look horrible. But no school resource officer being there to engage the gunman befor entering the school looks “less cowardly”.


----------



## vevster (May 27, 2022)

Black Ambrosia said:


>


I heard she donated blood too.


----------



## brg240 (May 27, 2022)

vevster said:


> This is going to be a big scandal.  I heard that police officers were going in, getting their own kids and running out.





Black Ambrosia said:


>


Smh
She said they are incompetant and lazy (versus corrupt.) Why do incompetant/lazy/callous or cowardly people deserve 40% of the town budget


----------



## TrulyBlessed (May 27, 2022)

Swipe


----------



## Everything Zen (May 27, 2022)

^^^^ NO


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (May 27, 2022)

PatDM'T said:


> Q
> 
> 
> ^Things that make
> ...


Of course not. The SRO would not have survived the kid with 2 weapons of war in his hands


----------



## nichelle02 (May 27, 2022)




----------



## TrulyBlessed (May 27, 2022)




----------



## oneastrocurlie (May 27, 2022)

The more details that come out the worse it gets and that's assuming we get all the true details. Hope they sue that department and whomever worked that day at the scene into oblivion.


----------



## nichelle02 (May 27, 2022)

VOTE HIM OUT!


----------



## Black Ambrosia (May 27, 2022)

TrulyBlessed said:


> Swipe


This is pathetic. Asking for forgiveness for him and you is tone def, unrealistic and irksome. Pray for your child's salvation and stay off social media.

The father blames the mother for the kid being bullied due to lack of supplies and clothes. That means he's also to blame. Problematic men stay telling on themselves.


----------



## Everything Zen (May 27, 2022)

I’m honestly surprised about the reaction to Uvalde  as the victims being Latino when no one was moved by Sandy Hook. Unfortunately, I feel like Obama being the President was also problematic at that time.


----------



## larry3344 (May 27, 2022)

Black Ambrosia said:


>


I am a little confused by this comment. But isn’t US an only official language English? Why would they need to be addressed in Spanish?


----------



## brg240 (May 27, 2022)

larry3344 said:


> I am a little confused by this comment. But isn’t US an only official language English? Why would they need to be addressed in Spanish?


The US has no official language

It's questionable that in an incident that involves mostly Latino kids & family and in a community that is mostly Latino would not take spanish questions or have an interpreter. It just adds an extra barrier to communicating what's going on to the community that should be the primary focus.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (May 27, 2022)

larry3344 said:


> I am a little confused by this comment. But isn’t US an only official language English? Why would they need to be addressed in Spanish?


It's not unusual in Spanish speaking areas to have a translator. Given the high visibility of this tragedy it's surprising they didn't make those accommodations.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (May 27, 2022)

TrulyBlessed said:


> Swipe


I'm sorry...sometimes you can kind of tell why some of these kids have problems when just listening to the parents. She is definitely shocked and upset but her tone deafness shows she def missed something in her own child. I also agree with the father being problematic and blaming the mother.

I remember my own parents having so much of their own ish to deal with (including their immaturity, inability to adult where needed) they missed out, and seemed clueless about the deep pain my siblings and I were in. Maybe it was their generation--IDK. But had we not had praying grandmothers, a decent village to surround us, I don't know where we all would have landed. Don't get me wrong...... I don't understand this child at all. We didn't have it in us to bully or hurt anyone with such demonic disregard. But I *SEE* these problematic-behind parents. And its not hard to SEE that his parents dropped something somewhere and never picked that regarding their own child up. His eyes look dead. I mean is that a mugshot or school picture? They lost him long time ago.

For her to say "he had his reasons"
She knew SOMETHING wasn't right with her child.
She knew it.
The daddy too.

I also wonder if he had been living with the grandmother for a while...for certain "reasons."

I'm glad people are no longer accepting the Mental Health as a sole excuse. Gun violence is now the #1 killer of children in America. I see several steps for a simple solution.


----------



## Brownie (May 27, 2022)

oneastrocurlie said:


> The more details that come out the worse it gets and that's assuming we get all the true details. Hope they sue that department and whomever worked that day at the scene into oblivion.


All that & folks need to be fired. If children are having to fend for themselves while you’re too afraid to do your job, you’re in the wrong line of work.


----------



## Theresamonet (May 27, 2022)




----------



## lavaflow99 (May 27, 2022)

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> I'm sorry...sometimes you can kind of tell why some of these kids have problems when just listening to the parents. She is definitely shocked and upset but her tone deafness shows she def missed something in her own child. I also agree with the father being problematic and blaming the mother.
> 
> I remember my own parents having so much of their own ish to deal with (including their immaturity, inability to adult where needed) they missed out, and seemed clueless about the deep pain my siblings and I were in. Maybe it was their generation--IDK. But had we not had praying grandmothers, a decent village to surround us, I don't know where we all would have landed. Don't get me wrong...... I don't understand this child at all. We didn't have it in us to bully or hurt anyone with such demonic disregard. But I *SEE* these problematic-behind parents. And its not hard to SEE that his parents dropped something somewhere and never picked that regarding their own child up. His eyes look dead. I mean is that a mugshot or school picture? They lost him long time ago.
> 
> ...


I don’t know if it has been proven but I read somewhere that his mother was on drugs and kicked him out his mother/boyfriend house and he went to live with his grandparents.



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2022/05/25/uvalde-texas-school-shooting-gunman/
		

(From the article)
Two months ago, he posted an Instagram story in which he screamed at his mother, Adriana M. Reyes, who he said was trying to kick him out of their home, said Nadia Reyes, a high school classmate who is not related to the family.
“He posted videos on his Instagram where the cops were there and he’d call his mom a b---- and say she wanted to kick him out,” Nadia Reyes said. “He’d be screaming and talking to his mom really aggressively.”
Multiple people familiar with the family, including Ruben Flores, 41, said Ramos’s mother used drugs, which contributed to the upheaval in the home. Ramos has an older sister. She is serving in the Navy, military officials confirmed Wednesday.


----------



## Theresamonet (May 27, 2022)

TrulyBlessed said:


>



This just keeps getting more confusing, or the lie keeps getting more convoluted. What made them think it was not an active shooter situation, needing immediate response? Why would they assume the shooter was not around any children… in a school?

Don’t know if it’s true, but I read on Twitter that some officers were going in and getting their own kids out. This is a mess.

ETA:

Here is a video of an officer admitting it. Now the department is denying it.


----------



## menina (May 27, 2022)

TrulyBlessed said:


> Swipe


It's the dad saying that his son should've killed him instead for me... huh?


----------



## brg240 (May 27, 2022)

s=20&t=jBhLACsI61w_6hv3mM_0cA

article associated with the Twitter thread 










						Uvalde Had Prepared for School Shootings. It Did Not Stop the Rampage.
					

Uvalde officials had trained to confront gunmen and, like other schools around the country, had invested in security.




					www.nytimes.com
				




-------------------
Also, if the people with guns and training are scared of assault rifles why do we have them? If guns and gun owners are safe/fine why does the NRA convention always ban them?


----------



## Black Ambrosia (May 27, 2022)

brg240 said:


> Also, if the people with guns and training are scared of assault rifles why do we have them? If guns and gun owners are safe/fine why does the NRA convention always ban them?


idk if this is true but I read somewhere that the secret service required the ban since trump is speaking there.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (May 27, 2022)

The police asking for more police.


----------



## Theresamonet (May 27, 2022)

brg240 said:


> s=20&t=jBhLACsI61w_6hv3mM_0cA
> 
> article associated with the Twitter thread
> 
> ...



What the public safety director was claiming is that this situation was not classified as an “active shooter”. That’s why they didn’t follow this protocol of urgent action. They allegedly thought it was just a subject barricaded in an empty classroom.

Doesn’t make sense at all, but that’s their explanation for why these guidelines weren’t followed.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (May 27, 2022)

Theresamonet said:


> What the public safety director was claiming is that this situation was not classified as an “active shooter”. That’s why they didn’t follow this protocol of urgent action. T*hey allegedly thought it was just a subject barricaded in an empty classroom.*
> 
> Doesn’t make sense at all, but that’s their explanation for why these guidelines weren’t followed.


I'm still waiting to hear why they thought that. We know there was no resource officer and people inside the school were calling 911. So basically no reliable sources would be able to say this. This sounds like another lie they're too stupid to not tell.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (May 27, 2022)

oneastrocurlie said:


> The police asking for more police.


I want them to have the same level of protection those kids got. Match that energy.


----------



## Theresamonet (May 27, 2022)




----------



## starfish (May 27, 2022)

Uvalde gunman threatened rapes, school shootings on Yubo app in lead up to the massacre, users say


8:01 PM EDT May 27, 2022


Salvador Ramos told girls he would rape them, showed off a rifle he bought, and threatened to shoot up schools in livestreams on the social media app Yubo, according to several users who witnessed the threats in recent weeks.


But those users -- all teens -- told CNN that they didn't take him seriously until they saw the news that Ramos had gunned down 19 children and two adults at an elementary school in Uvalde, Texas, this week. 


Three users said they witnessed Ramos threaten to commit sexual violence or carry out school shootings on Yubo, an app that is used by tens of millions of young people around the world.


The users all said they reported Ramos' account to Yubo over the threats. But it appeared, they said, that Ramos was able to maintain a presence on the platform. CNN reviewed one Yubo direct message in which Ramos allegedly sent a user the $2,000 receipt for his online gun purchase from a Georgia-based firearm manufacturer.


"Guns are boring," the user responded. "No," Ramos apparently replied. 


In a statement to CNN, a Yubo spokesperson said "we are deeply saddened by this unspeakable loss and are fully cooperating with law enforcement on their investigation." Yubo takes user safety seriously and is "investigating an account that has since been banned from the platform," the spokesperson said, but declined to release any specific information about Ramos' account. 


Use of Yubo skyrocketed during the coronavirus pandemic, as teens trapped indoors turned to the app for a semblance of in-person interactions. The company says it has 60 million users around the world -- 99% of whom are 25 and younger -- and has trumpeted safety features including "second-by-second" monitoring of livestreams using artificial intelligence and human moderators. 


Despite those safety features, the users who spoke to CNN said Ramos made personal and graphic threats. During one livestream, Amanda Robbins, 19, said Ramos verbally threatened to break down her door and rape and murder her after she rebuffed his sexual advances. She said she witnessed Ramos threaten other girls with similar "acts of sexual assault and violence." 


Robbins, who said she lives in California and only ever interacted with Ramos online, told CNN she reported him to Yubo several times and blocked his account, but continued seeing him in livestreams making lewd comments. 


"[Yubo] said if you see any behavior that's not okay, they said to report it. But they've done nothing," Robbins said. "That kid was allowed to be online and say this."


Robbins and other users said they didn't take Ramos' comments seriously because troll-like behavior was commonplace on Yubo. 


Hannah, an 18-year-old Yubo user from Ontario, Canada, said she reported Ramos to Yubo in early April after he threatened to shoot up her school and rape and kill her and her mother during one livestream session. Hannah said Ramos was allowed back on the platform after a temporary ban. 


Hannah, who requested CNN withhold her last name to protect her privacy, said Ramos' behavior turned increasingly brazen in the last week. In one livestream, she said, Ramos briefly turned his webcam to show a gun on his bed. 


The users said they didn't make recordings of Ramos' threats during the livestreams.


Yubo's community guidelines tell users not to "threaten or intimidate" others, and ban harassment and bullying. Content that "promotes violence such as violent acts, guns, knives, or other weapons" is also banned.


Just a week before the Uvalde attack, Yubo announced an expanded age verification process that involves users taking a photo of themselves and the app using artificial intelligence to estimate their age. The platform only allows people 13 and older to sign up, and doesn't allow users 18 and older to interact with those under 18.


Yubo, which is based in Paris, has attracted controversy since it launched in 2015 under the name Yellow, with some local law enforcement officials warning about the possibility of abuse. Police have arrested men in Kentucky, New Jersey and Florida who allegedly used Yubo to meet or exchange sexually explicit messages with kids. Last month, Indiana police investigating the 2017 murder of two teenage girls said they were seeking information about a Yubo user who had solicited nude photos of underage girls on other social media platforms. 


Ramos' disturbing social media interactions didn't only take place on Yubo. One user, a girl from Germany who met Ramos on Yubo, said she had some troubling interactions with him via text and FaceTime. The 15-year-old said she received text messages from him shortly after he shot his grandmother and before his assault at the elementary school, as CNN previously reported.


The girl said she thought any violent or strange comments Ramos made were in jest. 


But after the shooting, she said, "I added everything up and it made sense now... I was just too dumb to notice all the signals he was giving." 


© 2022 Cable News Network, Inc. A WarnerMedia Company. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## Theresamonet (May 28, 2022)

Black Ambrosia said:


> I'm still waiting to hear why they thought that. We know there was no resource officer and people inside the school were calling 911. So basically no reliable sources would be able to say this. This sounds like another lie they're too stupid to not tell.



In this video they’re going over the timeline. They knew there were kids in those classrooms (2 adjoining rooms), because that’s where he was shooting, and then barricaded himself. At 4:07 in the video, the Director says “at that time, the commander thought there were NO MORE children at risk”… I’m puzzled by that statement. Did they just assume, because he fired off 100 rounds, that everyone was already dead inside…so it was okay to take their sweet time?


----------



## Black Ambrosia (May 28, 2022)

Theresamonet said:


> In this video they’re going over the timeline. They knew there were kids in those classrooms (2 adjoining rooms), because that’s where he was shooting, and then barricaded himself. At 4:07 in the video, the Director says “at that time, the commander thought there were NO MORE children at risk”… I’m puzzled by that statement. Did they just assume, because he fired off 100 rounds, that everyone was already dead inside…so it was okay to take their sweet time?


That's the only conclusion that makes sense. How many injured kids could've been saved though? They just wrote them all off.


----------



## nichelle02 (May 28, 2022)

Black Ambrosia said:


> idk if this is true but I read somewhere that the secret service required the ban since trump is speaking there.


Right. They do allow guns in general and have in the past. But guns are never allowed when a President or a disgraced, twice impeached, former president is speaking.


----------



## vevster (May 28, 2022)




----------



## Black Ambrosia (May 28, 2022)

The FBI is already investigating this.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (May 28, 2022)

More.


----------



## Everything Zen (May 28, 2022)

Federal agents entered Uvalde school to kill gunman despite local police initially asking them to wait
					

Two senior federal law enforcement officials said the federal agents decided after about 30 minutes not to wait any longer and entered the school to find gunman Salvador Ramos.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## TrulyBlessed (May 28, 2022)




----------



## vevster (May 28, 2022)

Everything Zen said:


> I know I said I would stay and fight for my country but now I that work for a company located in the Netherlands I may parlay this opportunity into a chance to relocate.


That is what my cousin did. They are in the Netherlands right now.


----------



## vevster (May 28, 2022)

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


>


Was this the tweet about the family being threatened?


----------



## Theresamonet (May 28, 2022)




----------



## Belle Du Jour (May 28, 2022)

TrulyBlessed said:


> Swipe



TF
"He had his reasons?"  She could have kept that to herself.


----------



## nichelle02 (May 28, 2022)

I had to go renew my driver's license today. While standing at the window and watching the representative tap away on the keyboard, I started listening to the conversation going on next to me. A man had purchased a non-functioning car as a project. He is no longer going to do the project but someone else is. He was trying to get a title so he could sell it.

The representative was going over everything had to do, from the paperwork to taking it to an inspection site. He couldn't understand why he needed to take a non-functioning car to get inspected. Then, she asked for his proof of insurance, this form and that form, etc. She kept telling him that she understood what he was trying to do, but he was skipping steps and that can't happen. 

I walked away thinking if buying a gun was as thorough as that man's experience, maybe unlike today, we would have fewer guns than people. We are just backwards.


----------



## WaywardDivuh (May 28, 2022)

nichelle02 said:


> I had to go renew my driver's license today. While standing at the window and watching the representative tap away on the keyboard, I started listening to the conversation going on next to me. A man had purchased a non-functioning car as a project. He is no longer going to do the project but someone else is. He was trying to get a title so he could sell it.
> 
> The representative was going over everything had to do, from the paperwork to taking it to an inspection site. He couldn't understand why he needed to take a non-functioning car to get inspected. Then, she asked for his proof of insurance, this form and that form, etc. She kept telling him that she understood what he was trying to do, but he was skipping steps and that can't happen.
> 
> I walked away thinking if buying a gun was as thorough as that man's experience, maybe unlike today, we would have fewer guns than people. We are just backwards.


Yeah companies do background checks on you when you have a gun but they aren't conducting them the way they should be conducted. like this guy had social media/text goings on where he was talking about killing women and other people were questioning whether he was going to shoot up a school.

You should have references and a social media sweep for at least the first or 2nd time you get a gun. Maybe it should be less stringent the more guns you have cause you've proven yourself to be normal.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (May 29, 2022)

Everything Zen said:


> Gun, ammunition found in second-grader’s desk at Sacramento elementary school — Los Angeles Times
> 
> 
> District officials announced the incident to parents just hours after the Texas school shooting that killed 19 students and two teachers.
> ...


Soooo...lets talk about these parents.

I have a rising 3rd grader but this wouldn't even cross her mind to do....also--she wouldn't know where that stuff is kept anyways. 

This is what IR-responsible gun ownership looks like. These parents should have their gun licenses revoked for 10 years minimum. Or for life.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (May 29, 2022)

Is the video of the 13 year old being told he can't buy lotto, cigarettes, alcohol but was able to buy a gun with cash and no ID legally in this forum? (if not let me find it). It was on HBO sports.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (May 29, 2022)

TrulyBlessed said:


> What?



I am continually stunned this negro with CTE and wrote an entire book on experiencing dissociative identity disorder is considered to be a 'viable' candidate for Senate


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (May 29, 2022)

oneastrocurlie said:


> More.



And then this *bleep* gonna stand there and wave when the man is escorted out


----------



## nichelle02 (May 29, 2022)

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Is the video of the 13 year old being told he can't buy lotto, cigarettes, alcohol but was able to buy a gun with cash and no ID legally in this forum? (if not let me find it). It was on HBO sports.


I don't think it was posted, but I have seen it. Great demonstration of just how backwards we are...


----------



## Black Ambrosia (May 29, 2022)

I love black people. The way that woman said ‘You can’t get no scratch off baby’ made me smile.


----------



## yamilee21 (May 29, 2022)

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Soooo...lets talk about these parents.
> 
> I have a rising 3rd grader but this wouldn't even cross her mind to do....also--she wouldn't know where that stuff is kept anyways.
> 
> This is what IR-responsible gun ownership looks like. These parents should have their gun licenses revoked for 10 years minimum. Or for life.


On the other hand, I think those gun-crazy Republicans would approve… if those 4th graders in Uvalde had guns, they could have handled the situation themselves, right? Because we are headed for a gun free-for-all society, where each one of us is responsible for our own safety.


----------



## vevster (May 29, 2022)

$2.4M raised for Irma Garcia’s kids, orphaned by Texas school shooting
					

Uvalde teacher Irma Garcia died in the shoot-out Tuesday while protecting children and her husband Joe Garcia died of a heart attack two days later.




					nypost.com


----------



## nichelle02 (May 30, 2022)




----------



## Everything Zen (May 30, 2022)

You know you’ve lost your way when Piers Morgan is the voice of reason:









						Piers Morgan: After Dunblane we said: enough. But America just keeps on killing its kids — The Times and The Sunday Times
					

I got home from doing my TV show on Tuesday night, poured a glass of wine and was decompressing in front of the TV when news suddenly broke of another mass shooting at a school in America. Nineteen children had been slaughtered at Robb Elementary School in Uvalde, Texas, by a deranged, hateful...




					apple.news


----------



## yamilee21 (May 30, 2022)

This was brilliant, but it seems it went right over their heads.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (May 31, 2022)




----------



## lavaflow99 (May 31, 2022)




----------



## vevster (May 31, 2022)




----------



## Theresamonet (May 31, 2022)

yamilee21 said:


> This was brilliant, but it seems it went right over their heads.



The look on Wayne’s face tells me he got the point. Lol


----------



## PatDM'T (Jun 1, 2022)

Theresamonet said:


> The look on Wayne’s face tells me he got the point. Lol


I was thinking
the same thing. 

He may be corrupt 
but he's not stupid. 
Stupid is saved 
for his followers.


----------



## Everything Zen (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Everything Zen (Jun 2, 2022)

But the kids are also part of the problem with all this virulent bullying and good for these older students for stepping in and probably intervening on a future school shooter in the making:









						Classmates wouldn’t sign his yearbook. So older students stepped in. — The Washington Post
					

An impromptu swarm of older students filed into the sixth-grade class to sign his yearbook.




					apple.news
				




I heard an NPR story yesterday about a 16 year old who made a threatening post that was intercepted and given a second chance who now helps other students in crisis. The young man was so terribly bullied and constantly picked at and in fights he lost his sight in one eye. What’s wrong with these animals?


----------



## Everything Zen (Jun 2, 2022)

Classmates wouldn’t sign his yearbook. So older students stepped in.


An impromptu swarm of upperclassmen filed into the sixth-grade class to sign his yearbook


Cassandra Ridder was crushed when her 12-year-old son Brody came home from school last week with only a few signatures in his yearbook — including his own.


“Hope you make some more friends. — Brody Ridder,” the rising seventh-grader wrote in his own yearbook, which was signed by only two classmates, two teachers and himself.


“It broke my heart,” Ridder said.


Brody has been a student at the Academy of Charter Schools in Westminster, Colo., a public prekindergarten-to-grade-12 school, since fifth grade. He had several friends at his previous school, but over the past two years, he has struggled socially and has been repeatedly bullied, his mother said.


“There’s kids that have pushed him and called him names,” said Ridder, adding that she decided to switch her son’s school before fifth grade to give him more academic support. “Brody has been through a lot.”


Although the bullying somewhat subsided after she addressed her concerns with school administrators in February, she could tell “the teasing was still there,” Ridder said.


When Brody asked his classmates to sign his yearbook on May 24, “they told me no,” he said in a phone interview with The Washington Post. “It made me sad.”


Ridder was devastated for her child.


“We try to teach kindness in our family, and not seeing any kindness from students in his class was appalling to me,” Ridder said.


She shared a photo of her son’s yearbook note in a private Facebook group for parents at the school. She felt angry and helpless, and while she did not ask for her son’s permission before posting, “I knew he would be completely okay with it,” she said. “Brody has always told me he wants to be part of the solution.”


Her primary objective in posting the photo, Ridder explained, was to encourage parents to talk to their children about bullying. She said she’s aware that some parents prefer to keep such matters private, but she thought that being forthright about it might help prevent her son and others from being targeted further.


She hoped people would sympathize with her son’s struggle, but she did not anticipate the outpouring of support that swiftly surfaced after her post — particularly from older students at the school.


As dozens of compassionate comments poured in, several older students — none of whom previously knew Brody — heard about Ridder’s post from their parents. They stepped up to show their support.


Joanna Cooper, 17, received a text message from her mother with a screenshot of Ridder’s post. Right away, the 11th-grader decided, “I’m going to get people and we’re going to sign his yearbook. No kid deserves to feel like that.”


Cooper remembers being Brody’s age, and the intense pressure she felt to fit in. Having signatures in your yearbook wasn’t only a measure of popularity, she recalled, it also meant simply “knowing that you have friends.”


“Signing someone’s yearbook was all the rage,” she said. “That people would tell him no and deny him a signature, it just hurt my heart.”


She contacted several friends and they coordinated to visit Brody’s homeroom class together the following day. Little did she know at the time, but many other students were hatching the same plan.


When Simone Lightfoot, also an 11th-grader at the school, saw Ridder’s post, her first thought was: “I’ll get some of my friends and we’ll go sign it,” she said.


Lightfoot, 17, could relate to Brody’s plight.


Get the Post Most Newsletter


The most popular and interesting stories of the day to keep you in the know. In your inbox, every day.


“When I was younger, I was bullied a lot like him,” she said. “If I could do one little thing to help this kid feel a little better, I’d be more than willing to.”


Maya Gregory, an eighth-grader at the school, felt likewise. She, too, was bullied at Brody’s age.


“No one helped me when I was in that situation,” said Maya, 14. “So I wanted to be there for him.”


She rounded up her friends, all of whom were eager to give Brody a confidence boost. The impromptu initiative spread throughout the school, and on May 25, the day after the yearbooks were distributed, a swarm of older students filed into Brody’s sixth-grade classroom, ready to sign his yearbook.


Although he felt shy at first, “it made me feel better,” said Brody, adding that he collected more than 100 signatures and messages of support in his yearbook that day. He also got some phone numbers and a gift bag.


“Just seeing him light up, it felt really good,” said Cooper, who is hoping to spearhead a schoolwide yearbook signing next year to ensure that this doesn’t happen to another child. “It was a small thing, but it made him so happy.”


Plus, and perhaps most important, she added, their efforts set a positive example for students in Brody’s class, particularly those who initially refused to sign his yearbook.


As upperclassmen filled the pages of Brody’s book, several of his classmates got up from their seats and signed their names, too.


“It really showed us that coming in to make his day was already having an impact on the people in his class,” Cooper said.


She and her friends didn’t just sign Brody’s yearbook; they also made an effort to get to know him, and asked about his hobbies — including chess and fencing. Then, they gave him a pep talk, since many of them were once in his shoes, they told him.


“It made me feel like I was not alone,” Brody said.


Maya, for her part, promised Brody that beyond signing his yearbook, she would continue to be there for him. She gave him her phone number, and they have already met for ice cream with a few of her friends. They bonded over their shared experience with bullies, and she imparted words of wisdom: “Whoever is trying to bring you down is already below you,” she told Brody.


The students’ kindness touched school administrators, who said the transition back to in-person classes from remote learning has caused more conflicts and bullying.


“A lot of students are struggling with peer relationships and social skills,” said Brent Reckman, chief executive at the Academy of Charter Schools. “It’s up to us to figure out how to help kids and families with it, but it’s a challenge faced by all schools right now.”


“It can be really tough to be a teenager,” he continued. “I was really impressed with how our students stepped up when they saw a peer in need.”


Ridder echoed his sentiment. While she never predicted her candid post would yield such a meaningful outcome for her son, she’s very grateful that it did.


“It made me feel like there’s still hope,” she said. “Not just for Brody, but for humanity.”


Sydney Page is a reporter who writes for The Washington Post’s Inspired Life blog, a collection of stories about humanity. She has been a contributor to The Post since 2018.


Democracy Dies in Darkness


© 1996-2022 The Washington Post


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 2, 2022)

School is not for socialization. It’s pretty much like prison. Extracurricular activities provide better opportunities for socializing,  since one joins a group or activity with other like-minded individuals.


----------



## vevster (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## nichelle02 (Jun 7, 2022)

Well done and moving. The more voices, the better.


ETA that sometimes I hate people. His speech ends at about the 23 minute mark. Some reporter yells out "Were you grandstanding just now Sir?!?"


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jun 7, 2022)

nichelle02 said:


> I don't think it was posted, but I have seen it. Great demonstration of just how backwards we are...


Thank you!


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jun 7, 2022)

Evolving78 said:


> *School is not for socialization*. It’s pretty much like prison. Extracurricular activities provide better opportunities for socializing,  since one joins a group or activity with other like-minded individuals.


Especially if you mean the extracurriculars like Band, Sports, Honor societies, and Chess club, Library club, etc.
I attended a pred black 100 yr old HS that had a robotics team and even a club about gaming before it was called "gaming." We had an actual orchestra, a rock band, a jazz band and a folk band. Then of course Marching Band! We had something for everyone. However there are unspoken barriers:

A lot kids who were low income (often the poor vvhite kids) did not participate due to not just money, their parents didn't often have the ability to pick them up early or late to get to the after school practices or events. Sure that the issue with black kids as well. But in our tighter knit black community, people looked out for each other, because the school had GENERATIONS of families attending. Your granny, aunts, uncles, one or both parents often attended. Someone you knew or your parents knew or played sports, cheered with, etc was now a teacher, coach, guidance counselor, etc in the office. I think I suspect its why you don't have so much mass shootings at pred black HS....cause sure kids get bullied everywhere. Culture matters. But if this continues it will be a matter of time. 

cont'd


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jun 7, 2022)

Policy-wise, I'm not against better security. Many schools are super old (structure wise) and can easily run drills (amongst teachers, students, and staff, or even parents) on how to address all potential entryway spots and possible loopholes. Police enforcement should know. You don't need local congress or city officials to approve that, just a plan. 

I am not against someone like that kid getting on campus with their gun and meeting gunfire. A local county sheriff in FL has decided on a shoot first plan if they see an active shooter and I believe him. He has a reputation. 

****Schools can take security a LOT more seriously. My daughter's school has one way in and out and that's through the main office AFTER they see you on camera AND THEN you have to be buzzed in. The entire school is gated and unless you can jump a 10+ foot iron gate, you have to darn near ram the thing with a car to get in when the gate is locked. ----ALSO, parents are no longer able to just verify their identity and say take some cupcakes to the class, or an item to your child, they send a runner to take the item or cupcakes or you drop them off. So if I want to see my child, she is escorted up front. NO parent, even if they know you, can just go to you child's class or roam freely during school hours. That's been since 2020. A teenager would have been terribly inconvenienced by their everyday policy. . If you don't have your license, you have to have a CODE word that's in your child's file. If you forget the code word, you can come back and start the process all over again. (ask me how I know even though they see me all the time/cause I left my wallet in the car!). They do that process every time I come like I'm a complete stranger.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jun 7, 2022)

Unfortunately, while I don't think its the schools RESPONSIBILITY to coddle and chase kids, the reality is, the conditions of this country has worsened economically and job-wise for low and middle class Americans, there is no immediate solution that will be a one-size fits all. Parents will have more and more limited birth control choices, parents will be stuck working dead-end jobs and needing them to pay for daycare costs that keep rising, and are harder to find. Parents are worn and distracted. I knew it was bad when about 3-4 (or was in 2 years?) years ago schools in some districts were doing a "School Supper/Dinner" in addition to school lunch and school breakfast. They barely have enough left mentally after a crappy day at an underpaid job to offer their own kids help with homework, a chance to vent about the day or even share successes. Kids with little school friends rely on their parents to fill in that socialization gap. Parents today have been tapped out. It already takes an army of reserves for my husband and I to pull it together for OUR child's HW. Imagine a family with 2-3....shoot 6-7 school aged kids needing help with less resources and income.

Schools present an opportunity to at least have some kind of check in policy when kids may anonymously say "i'm okay, or I'm struggling" and they get a free pass to a guidance counselor for say 1 hour a day during the year. I used to think we can and should shuffle it back to the parents but its unrealistic for a good bit of these kids. Some of these kids were doomed by the time they started HS. Shoot MS. Looking at the 8th grader in the story upthread about the yearbook and you can see in his eyes that there is something missing there ALREADY. 

Maybe grants so parents can pay for extracurriculars and help with transportation? Kids NEED socialization at that age with peers.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## Everything Zen (Jun 9, 2022)

Some people just want to watch the world burn….


----------



## MamaBear2012 (Jun 9, 2022)

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Unfortunately, while I don't think its the schools RESPONSIBILITY to coddle and chase kids, the reality is, the conditions of this country has worsened economically and job-wise for low and middle class Americans, there is no immediate solution that will be a one-size fits all. Parents will have more and more limited birth control choices, parents will be stuck working dead-end jobs and needing them to pay for daycare costs that keep rising, and are harder to find. Parents are worn and distracted. I knew it was bad when about 3-4 (or was in 2 years?) years ago schools in some districts were doing a "School Supper/Dinner" in addition to school lunch and school breakfast. They barely have enough left mentally after a crappy day at an underpaid job to offer their own kids help with homework, a chance to vent about the day or even share successes. Kids with little school friends rely on their parents to fill in that socialization gap. Parents today have been tapped out. It already takes an army of reserves for my husband and I to pull it together for OUR child's HW. Imagine a family with 2-3....shoot 6-7 school aged kids needing help with less resources and income.
> 
> Schools present an opportunity to at least have some kind of check in policy when kids may anonymously say "i'm okay, or I'm struggling" and they get a free pass to a guidance counselor for say 1 hour a day during the year. I used to think we can and should shuffle it back to the parents but its unrealistic for a good bit of these kids. Some of these kids were doomed by the time they started HS. Shoot MS. Looking at the 8th grader in the story upthread about the yearbook and you can see in his eyes that there is something missing there ALREADY.
> 
> *Maybe grants so parents can pay for extracurriculars and help with transportation? Kids NEED socialization at that age with peers.*


Our school district has a day camp for talented and gifted/high achieving students. My kids will be attending this summer. The district has decreased the cost, provide free breakfast and lunch, and are doing what they can to open it up to lower income families that have kids who fit the academic requirements. The unfortunate thing is there is no transportation. And the camp starts at 9. So, unless you have someone who can get you there at 9 and pick you up by 3, you can't attend. And if your parent drops you off early or picks you up after 3, they have to pay the before care/after care rates. And at that adds up!

I've posted before on this board that becoming debt free and becoming a SAHM was in anticipation of how the world was moving. And if schools get too crazy, I can pull my kids and home school if needed.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 9, 2022)

MamaBear2012 said:


> Our school district has a day camp for talented and gifted/high achieving students. My kids will be attending this summer. The district has decreased the cost, provide free breakfast and lunch, and are doing what they can to open it up to lower income families that have kids who fit the academic requirements. The unfortunate thing is there is no transportation. And the camp starts at 9. So, unless you have someone who can get you there at 9 and pick you up by 3, you can't attend. And if your parent drops you off early or picks you up after 3, they have to pay the before care/after care rates. And at that adds up!
> 
> I've posted before on this board that becoming debt free and becoming a SAHM was in anticipation of how the world was moving. And if schools get too crazy, I can pull my kids and home school if needed.


I would suggest you homeschool next school year..


----------



## Everything Zen (Jun 9, 2022)

^^^ In similar fashion, between seeing the need to step in and oversee my father’s glaucoma care, I peeped that something was going to happen in 2020 and fought like hell to get a flexible 100% WFH job that I controlled in March of 2019.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 10, 2022)

Everything Zen said:


> ^^^ In similar fashion, between seeing the need to step in and oversee my father’s glaucoma care, I peeped that something was going to happen in 2020 and fought like hell to get a flexible 100% WFH job that I controlled in March of 2019.


I saw it too, but couldn’t get a handle on things like I wanted. Now I know I have until Fall.


----------



## fifi134 (Jun 10, 2022)

fifi134 said:


> I’m a former teacher, last year was my last year teaching after 5 years. I had a great district, got along with my coworkers and only left because I’m in grad school. I was just asked to sub for a former coworker of mine who’ll be out for a week, and I wanna say no because of this. It was always in the back of my mind that a school shooting could happen. You could be the nicest, best teacher and that means nothing when a stranger could come in and kill at random.
> 
> This country is and always was unsustainable.



Against my better judgment, I took the subbing job. It's day 2 and we've had not one but TWO lockdowns ON THE SAME DAMN DAY as bullets were found in the bathroom. The superintendent literally announced the ending of the first lockdown after just over an hour, and during transition, as kids were going to their next class and finally using the bathroom, they announced another lockdown not even 3 minutes later. What. The. 

I let one little Black girl use the bathroom during the transition and she was gone while the next one was announced. She must have been so scared using the bathroom and being so far from class. Thankfully she went to another class and she's safe there.


----------



## Everything Zen (Jun 10, 2022)

fifi134 said:


> Against my better judgment, I took the subbing job. It's day 2 and we've had not one but TWO lockdowns ON THE SAME DAMN DAY as bullets were found in the bathroom. The superintendent literally announced the ending of the first lockdown after just over an hour, and during transition, as kids were going to their next class and finally using the bathroom, they announced another lockdown not even 3 minutes later. What. The.
> 
> I let one little Black girl use the bathroom during the transition and she was gone while the next one was announced. She must have been so scared using the bathroom and being so far from class. Thankfully she went to another class and she's safe there.


My close guy friend quit subbing after Uvalde. Not worth it.


----------



## fifi134 (Jun 10, 2022)

Everything Zen said:


> My close guy friend quit subbing after Uvalde. Not worth it.



It really isn't. Let alone the fact that kids need to use the bathroom and they can't leave. Hell, I have to use the bathroom but I can't. I've been asking them to  hold it in because I don't want them all peeing in buckets (which is the protocol)...


----------



## Everything Zen (Jun 10, 2022)

Uvalde school police chief defends shooting response, says he didn't know he was in charge — USA TODAY
					

Uvalde school police chief Pete Arredondo has been at the center of backlash over delayed police response to the Uvalde, Texas school shooting.




					apple.news


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Everything Zen (Jun 17, 2022)

Between this and Jan 6th…


----------



## nichelle02 (Jun 17, 2022)

I'm tired of reality being kept under wraps. People need to see that things don't happen the way they do in the movies. Show it. Show it all. I didn't feel this way before but I even support making public the pictures of the children who were ripped apart and decapitated by the fire power of an AR-15. It's not the same thing, but Emmett Till's mother made her point by putting it all on display.

We're going to come out of all of this with possibly some minor tweaks when real change is needed.


----------



## Everything Zen (Jun 19, 2022)

Source: Police never tried to open door to classrooms where Uvalde gunman had kids trapped — San Antonio Express-News
					

Surveillance footage shows that police never tried to open a door to two classrooms at Robb Elementary School in Uvalde in the 77 minutes between the time a gunman entered the rooms and massacred 21 people and officers finally stormed in and killed him, according to a law enforcement source...




					apple.news
				





NEWS


Source: Police never tried to open door to classrooms where Uvalde gunman had kids trapped


Surveillance footage shows that police never tried to open a door to two classrooms at Robb Elementary School in Uvalde in the 77 minutes between the time a gunman entered the rooms and massacred 21 people and officers finally stormed in and killed him, according to a law enforcement source close to the investigation.


Investigators believe the 18-year-old gunman who killed 19 children and two teachers at the school on May 24 could not have locked the door to the connected classrooms from the inside, according to the source.


On ExpressNews.com: Minute-by-minute reconstruction of Uvalde school shooting


All classroom doors at Robb Elementary are designed to lock automatically when they are closed so that the only way to enter from the outside is with a key, the source said. Police might have assumed the door was locked, but the latest evidence suggests it may have been open the whole time, possibly due to a malfunction, the source said.


The surveillance footage indicates gunman Salvador Ramos, 18, was able to open the door to classroom 111 and enter with an assault-style rifle, the source said.


Another door led to classroom 112.


On ExpressNews.com: Remember the lives lost in Uvalde school massacre


Ramos entered Robb Elementary at 11:33 a.m. that day through an exterior door that a teacher had pulled shut but that didn’t lock automatically as it was supposed to, indicating another malfunction in door locks at the school.


Police finally opened the door to classroom 111 and killed Ramos at 12:50 p.m. Whether the door was unlocked all along remains under investigation.


Regardless, officers had access the entire time to a “halligan” — a crowbar-like tool that could have opened the door to the classrooms even if it was locked, the source said.


On ExpressNews.com: At a cemetery in Uvalde, an everlasting grief


Two minutes after Ramos entered the building, three Uvalde police officers chased him inside. Footage shows that Ramos fired rounds inside classrooms 111 and 112, briefly exited into the hallway and then re-entered through the door, the source said.


Ramos then shot at the officers through the closed door, grazing two of them with shrapnel. The officers retreated to wait for backup and heavy tactical equipment rather than force their way into the classrooms.


Pedro “Pete” Arredondo, the Uvalde school district police chief and the on-scene incident commander, has said he spent more than an hour in the hallway of the school. He told the Texas Tribune that he called for tactical gear, a sniper and keys to get inside. He said he held officers back from the door to the classrooms for 40 minutes to avoid gunfire.


When a custodian brought a large key ring, Arredondo said he tried dozens of the keys but none worked.


But Arredondo was not trying those keys in the door to classrooms 111 and 112, where Ramos was holed up, according to the law enforcement source. Rather, he was trying to locate a master key by using the various keys on doors to other classrooms nearby, the source and the Texas Tribune article said.


While Arredondo waited for a tactical team to arrive, children and teachers inside the classrooms called 911 at least seven times with desperate pleas for help. One of the two teachers who died, Eva Mireles, called her husband by cellphone after she was wounded and lay dying.


The massacre occurred two days before the start of summer break, on the same day as a just-completed awards ceremony for the 3rd and 4th-graders at Robb Elementary.


Days after the massacre, Steven McCraw, director of the Texas Department of Public Safety, said at a news conference that “each door can lock from the inside” and that when Ramos went in, “he locked the door.” That information was preliminary, the source said, and further investigation by the Texas Rangers has yielded new revelations about the door.


As the investigation has unfolded, law enforcement has changed the story of the massacre several times, adding to public confusion over how police responded to the mass shooting.


Days after the shooting, DPS said the exterior door that Ramos entered had been left propped open by a teacher. It wasn’t. She had closed it. And the agency also corrected early misinformation that school police shot at Ramos before he entered the school. No school police officers confronted him outside the school.


DPS and Uvalde city officials have refused to provide further details, citing an ongoing criminal investigation into the massacre by Uvalde District Attorney Christina Mitchell Busbee.


The Texas Rangers, with assistance from the FBI, are investigating the police response. Separately, the Justice Department is conducting a “critical incident review” of the police response.


U.S. Rep. Joaquin Castro, D-San Antonio, said he was upset by the new details.


“As more of the story comes out, I’m shocked like the rest of the country at the incompetence and dereliction of duty by multiple law enforcement agencies who failed to save those kids,” Castro said. “I’m also increasingly disturbed by what looks like an attempt to cover up the truth by state officials and the local police department who have refused to comply with requests to release information to the public.”


State Rep. Roland Gutierrez, D-San Antonio, whose district encompasses Uvalde, said he was unaware of the revelations about the door. If the door was unlocked the entire time — or if police could have forced their way in regardless — then people likely died unnecessarily, he said.


“If that’s true, we probably could have saved three or four extra children,” Gutierrez said. “The teacher possibly could have been saved. We know two kids had gunshot wounds that they bled out from. We know that one teacher was alive when they pulled her out and she died on the way to the hospital.”


Any law enforcement agency whose officers waited in the hallway for more than an hour “committed negligence,” he said, if the door could have easily been breached the entire time.


Gutierrez added that investigators should immediately clarify exactly how police responded — or failed to respond — to the massacre.


“What were the failures?” Gutierrez continued. “Were they communication failures? Were they human error failures? Were they system failures? Or was it simply something as simple as not turning a doorknob? We need to know that. And the fact that they are hiding all of this information from the public and community in Uvalde is just a tragedy.”


----------



## PatDM'T (Jun 19, 2022)

Everything Zen said:


> Source: Police never tried to open door to classrooms where Uvalde gunman had kids trapped — San Antonio Express-News
> 
> 
> Surveillance footage shows that police never tried to open a door to two classrooms at Robb Elementary School in Uvalde in the 77 minutes between the time a gunman entered the rooms and massacred 21 people and officers finally stormed in and killed him, according to a law enforcement source...
> ...


Would you be
so kind as to 
post the article?

Don't wanna create
an Apple account.


----------



## Everything Zen (Jun 19, 2022)

Updated! Sorry y’all- I can be lazy and thoughtless at times.


----------



## PatDM'T (Jun 19, 2022)

Everything Zen said:


> Updated! Sorry y’all- I can be lazy and thoughtless ant times.


I appreciate you.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Jun 20, 2022)

nichelle02 said:


> I'm tired of reality being kept under wraps. People need to see that things don't happen the way they do in the movies. Show it. Show it all. I didn't feel this way before but I even support making public the pictures of the children who were ripped apart and decapitated by the fire power of an AR-15. It's not the same thing, but Emmett Till's mother made her point by putting it all on display.
> 
> We're going to come out of all of this with possibly some minor tweaks when real change is needed.


I'm beginning to feel the same way. I think people have an idea in their heads that the children got hit in the chest and fell to the ground with blood slowly coming out of a small wound. They don't realize that their bodies were destroyed and that some could only be identified by their shoes.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 20, 2022)

Everything Zen said:


> Source: Police never tried to open door to classrooms where Uvalde gunman had kids trapped — San Antonio Express-News
> 
> 
> Surveillance footage shows that police never tried to open a door to two classrooms at Robb Elementary School in Uvalde in the 77 minutes between the time a gunman entered the rooms and massacred 21 people and officers finally stormed in and killed him, according to a law enforcement source...
> ...


Again it was done on purpose. No failure in communication. They stood there and watched those babies and teachers be massacred.


----------



## Everything Zen (Jun 20, 2022)

I don’t see how much worse this can get unless we find out some crazy Hollywood plot like the shooter’s mother was sleeping around with the police chief and he somehow knew the kid was his son and couldn’t bring himself to take him out. I’m so disgusted by this whole situation. SMH


----------



## LivingInPeace (Jun 20, 2022)

Everything Zen said:


> I don’t see how much worse this can get unless we find out some crazy Hollywood plot like the shooter’s mother was sleeping around with the police chief and he somehow knew the kid was his son and couldn’t bring himself to take him out. I’m so disgusted by this whole situation. SMH


But your plot makes more sense than dozens of police officers standing outside a door doing nothing out of fear.


----------



## PatDM'T (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## PatDM'T (Jun 20, 2022)

Guess when you
have something
to hide....


----------



## nichelle02 (Jun 21, 2022)

(Posting the link as they update the timeline as new information comes to light)​What we know, minute by minute, about how the Uvalde shooting and police response unfolded​State officials provided a timeline of the massacre and have corrected crucial details amid public demands for information on how authorities handled the situation.









						What we know, minute by minute, about how the Uvalde shooting and police response unfolded
					

State officials provided a timeline of the massacre and have corrected crucial details amid public demands for information on how authorities handled the situation.




					www.texastribune.org


----------



## PatDM'T (Jun 22, 2022)

nichelle02 said:


> (Posting the link as they update the timeline as new information comes to light)​What we know, minute by minute, about how the Uvalde shooting and police response unfolded​State officials provided a timeline of the massacre and have corrected crucial details amid public demands for information on how authorities handled the situation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK...the more
I learn about
this occurrence, the
more questions I have.

Like how does
an 18 year old
afford all that ammo?

Just from the
stuff he bought
within 2 days of
turning 18, I 
estimate almost
$5,000.

Then there is
other stuff he
bought before and
accessories.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## Brownie (Jun 23, 2022)

Demolishing the school doesn’t change anything when what happened could possibly happen at any school or any church or any grocery store or mall. The solution isn’t tearing them all down.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 24, 2022)

Brownie said:


> Demolishing the school doesn’t change anything when what happened could possibly happen at any school or any church or any grocery store or mall. The solution isn’t tearing them all down.


I don’t think anyone would want to go back to that school. It would be too traumatizing and painful. They need to tear it down.


----------



## Everything Zen (Jun 24, 2022)

Demolition is not unusual of a lot of schools where shootings happen. The towns and buildings become morbid tourist attractions. Also, our schools infrastructure as a whole tends to be outdated and in need of repair so this is a sad excuse for renovation. There was an article in the times about the growing class of Americans (specific to schools shootings only) and the PTSD of school shootings and the triggers were fascinating from Chinese food on the menu that day to being out shopping and seeing dark corduroys on a rack and getting violently I’ll because that was what the victim was wearing that day. Unless the victims get help it can be crazy. But they almost never get a chance to heal in this messed up country because every time a new school shooting happens, this group is retraumatized all over again and gains new members- think about the collective trauma in our community that doesn’t involve school shooting that no one really talks about.  

Columbine is one of the schools that was not razed.


----------



## Everything Zen (Jul 1, 2022)

They said not today Satan









						Man, 19, allegedly threatened mass shooting at Amazon facility, called Uvalde shooter an 'idol' — Yahoo News
					

Police in San Antonio arrested a 19-year-old man Monday after he allegedly told a co-worker at an Amazon warehouse that he planned to carry out a mass shooting at the facility.




					apple.news
				





Man, 19, allegedly threatened mass shooting at Amazon facility, called Uvalde shooter an 'idol'


Police in San Antonio arrested a 19-year-old man Monday after he allegedly told a co-worker at an Amazon warehouse that he planned to carry out a mass shooting at the facility.


Rodolfo Valdivia Aceves was taken into custody “without incident,” according to police, and has been charged with making terroristic threats.


“Based on information gathered, an employee of the location heard the suspect claiming he was going to do a mass shooting at this place of business,” a synopsis of the incident provided to Yahoo News by Officer Ricardo Guzman of the San Antonio Police Department said. “Credible information to support the threat was developed during the investigation by Homicide detectives.”


AFP via Getty Images


Aceves had reportedly told a female co-worker last Friday — after a fire alarm went off and employees evacuated the building — that it would be a good idea for someone to pull the fire alarm to have workers exit the building in case of a mass shooting. He later allegedly said he planned to carry one out, according to local station KSAT-TV. The co-worker didn’t tell anyone about the threat Friday because she said she was afraid of Aceves and feared he would retaliate, but she changed her mind Monday and told her managers after becoming increasingly worried that Aceves would carry out his plan.


The woman said Aceves revered the Uvalde shooter — an 18-year-old gunman who last month killed 19 children and two teachers — and called him an “idol.” She added that Aceves had recently said he was “tired of living” and had purchased an AR-style rifle.


Aceves’s father later told investigators that his son has a history of mental illness, had stopped taking his medication years ago and had spent time in a mental health facility on two occasions when he was 16. Family members were worried when they learned he had purchased a gun. (Federal background checks conducted in Texas do not flag mental health admittance for juveniles.)


The arrest comes just days after President Biden signed into law the first major federal gun safety legislation in nearly 30 years, which helps states create and execute crisis intervention programs and closes a loophole in domestic violence law.


“Time is of the essence. Lives will be saved,” Biden said at the bill’s signing. “How many times have you heard that: ‘Just do something, for God’s sake, just do something.’”


Getty Images


Biden had asked Congress that the bill include a ban on assault weapons and an increase in the legal age to purchase firearms from 18 to 21, but neither was included in the legislation.


Aceves is currently being held on $50,000 bond.


Cover thumbnail photo: Rodolfo Valdivia Aceves (Bexar County Jail)


----------



## kcbelle925 (Jul 1, 2022)

A girlfriend of mine is a teacher at a high school in Richmond and she told me on the last day of school a student was caught trying to sell a gun on the school grounds.


----------



## PatDM'T (Jul 1, 2022)

Everything Zen said:


> They said not today Satan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Family members knew
he had mental illness
and were worried
when he bought
a gun and???

They need to
take several seats
and just STHU!!

It took a colleague
to stop this
man from killing
while the fam
were waiting for what?

To see if their
worry was legit
after he killed?

So tired of
family members of
killers or would be
killers seeming to
want some limelight
by volunteering info
that does not
make the situation
better or even
show them to
be good citizens.

An example needs
to be made of
people who know
but do nothing. Argh!


----------



## Everything Zen (Jul 1, 2022)

@PatDM'T  I tried to send a private message but it doesn’t allow. If you don’t except it’s cool.


----------



## PatDM'T (Jul 1, 2022)

Everything Zen said:


> @PatDM'T  I tried to send a private message but it doesn’t allow. If you don’t except it’s cool.


I think it
is your settings
because I cannot
send one to
you either.

Or maybe we
both have setting
where we send
first or else...

So I cannot
send you until
you send me and
vice versa. 

I get private
messages back when
I send some but
I have never
been able to
send you one. 

Dunno what I
need to change?
Do you know
what setting you
have to stop
me from
messaging you?


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 1, 2022)

Everything Zen said:


> @PatDM'T  I tried to send a private message but it doesn’t allow. If you don’t except it’s cool.


I couldn’t send you one either


----------



## PatDM'T (Jul 1, 2022)

Evolving78 said:


> I couldn’t send you one either


I thought you
were talking to
me then realized 
you were talking
to @Everything Zen 

Don't mind me.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 1, 2022)

PatDM'T said:


> I thought you
> were talking to
> me then realized
> you were talking
> ...


Well you aren’t alone if that helps! I tried to message her a few weeks ago. I needed her help!!!! Lol


----------



## PatDM'T (Jul 1, 2022)

Evolving78 said:


> Well you aren’t alone if that helps! I tried to message her a few weeks ago. I needed her help!!!! Lol


 @Everything Zen 
calling me out
when her own
slip is showing.


----------



## Everything Zen (Jul 1, 2022)

I’ve sent messages to many other members so this is interesting. Thank you @Evolving78  Let me see what’s up. Clearly we’re all not blocked- which I’m known to do sometimes accidentally just because the choices are close. Unfortunately, I have accidentally blocked  and unblocked a few people on accident. If I block y’all heauxs it wasn’t a mistake and I’m sure likewise.


----------



## Everything Zen (Jul 1, 2022)

Well fine I’ll just tell my story here: DO NOT QUOTE


I’ve been there and the whole mental illness thing hit home this year:

I told DH earlier in our relationship I couldn’t be with him unless he was medicated. He has mostly complied but the meds have caused him severe GI side effects where he may not have a BM for up to 10 days at a time regardless of laxatives, etc. so it’s complicated.

DH went off his meds in April due to his GI issues as confirmed by his gastroenterologist and a confirmatory colonoscopy and ended up punching a hole in our bedroom wall. He became extremely erratic, aggressive and wanted to fight our landlord. He saw that he needed help with the wall punching incident but was lost without medication.

His parents are very aware of his medical issues and have been very helpful to step in. Late last year, I eventually befriended a military female friend of his and she saw him arguing with me in the alley. It didn’t look pretty but I was ok. She (or someone called the cops) as my relationship with her had grown since the end of last year and we grew close due to her own health issues. I was terrified that the cops had been called doing a welfare check on me- I was fine but hysterical about what that would mean for him and us and told the police he was off his meds. I called his parents and psychiatrist for advice and they agreed he should be hospitalized. His psychiatrist called for a medical EMT to come and evaluate him and what was supposed to be a medical intervention ended up having my DH being arrested on the front lawn of our home and we had to go in separate police cars where I signed as his wife for in patient hospital evaluation in spite of what his psychiatrist told me otherwise where am EMT ambulance was supposed to be called.

It was truamatic for both of us only for him to be released two hours later after hours of drama leading up to it and sadly while I respect this friend of his looking out we don’t speak to her and she has since left the area- bc she was in the process of moving when I first met her. He was never physically violent towards me or himself (which is the criteria for In-patient hospitalization) but this friend or neighbors inserted themselves on our lives and the results were traumatic. If I ever needed the police to intervene for real after this experience- now I would likely never call.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 1, 2022)

@Everything Zen 
I completely understand how you feel. You aren’t alone.


----------



## PatDM'T (Jul 1, 2022)

Everything Zen said:


> Well fine I’ll just tell my story here: DO NOT QUOTE
> 
> 
> I’ve been there and the whole mental illness thing hit home this year:
> ...


Wow!
That is a lot.

 
I get your point.
Need to think
some on this. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## yamilee21 (Jul 3, 2022)

Uvalde school district police chief Pedro "Pete" Arredondo has resigned his separate position on the Uvalde city council in the wake of the massacre at Robb Elementary School in May, according to a resignation letter he sent to the city.

"After much consideration, it is in the best interest of the community to step down as a member of the City Council for District 3 to minimize further distractions," Arredondo said in the letter. "The Mayor, the City Council, and the City Staff must continue to move forward to unite our community, once again."

Uvalde city officials confirmed they received the resignation letter Saturday. The Uvalde Leader-News first reported about the resignation.

Arredondo's role in the police response to the May 24 shooting -- in which a gunman entered adjoining classrooms and killed 19 children and two teachers -- has been under intense public scrutiny and criticism from the Texas Department of Public Safety. That's in part because more than an hour elapsed before officers entered the classrooms and killed the gunman.

Arredondo was placed on leave from his job as school district police chief by the Uvalde Consolidated Independent School District last week.

Link to rest of article


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Everything Zen (Jul 21, 2022)

This mom is a real one- hero. Like she said- stay in their business.









						Mom opens up about turning her son in to police for mass shooting threat — ABC News
					

Nichole Schubert says she believes her decision saved lives.




					apple.news
				





Mom opens up about turning her son in to police for mass shooting threat


It may sound unthinkable, but one mom said reporting her son to the police felt necessary after she found signs her son was planning a killing spree and attack on his school and home.


Nichole Schubert, who first told The Wall Street Journal about her story, said she was cleaning her home in 2019 when she found her son's journal with plans that outlined how he would kill her at home first and then attack his Washington high school, where he was a 17-year-old senior at the time.


"It was very descriptive," Schubert recalled in an interview with "Good Morning America's" T.J. Holmes that aired Thursday. "It was just heartbreaking. I didn't, I didn't really want to know the details."


Schubert said seeing what her son wrote was devastating.


"That's my child, I, I gave birth to him, you know. It hurts a lot. It still hurts," she said.


But within hours, Schubert said she notified the authorities of her son and his plans.


"Your first instinct is, as a parent, is to protect your child. But at that point, I felt like if he is actually going to do these things, he would be safer in jail," Schubert said.


"It wasn't just about me and him at that point," she added. "It was about a whole school -- hundreds of people, hundreds of kids, children."


MORE: Highland Park alleged shooter's father says he is not culpable for son's attack


Schubert said she doesn't regret reporting her son.


"I believe I saved lives," she told "GMA."


Since then, Schubert said she continues to speak about her family's story in the hopes of helping to prevent another school shooting or similar tragedy.


"If there's a possibility to save even one -- one person, one child -- I think it's worth it," said Schubert.


Schubert said she later turned over her son's notebook to police and told them she had also previously found what she believed to be a homemade pipe bomb in her son's room. Her son, who contends the journal writings were a fantasy and story and not a real plan, was arrested and pleaded guilty to a felony charge for threatening to bomb or injure property and misdemeanors for harassment.


He underwent a mental evaluation and completed a rehabilitation program and community service afterward.


In the wake of recent mass shootings, Schubert said she wants other parents to pay attention to warning signs.


"Stay in their business. Even if they don't like it. They're not going to like it. But as parents, it's our job to know what our kids are doing," she said. "Just be aware and watch for signs. Kids will normally tell you by their actions when something is wrong."


MORE: Mother of Texas gunman says son was 'not a monster,' could be 'aggressive'


"Obviously, we can't control our children's actions all the time. Who can? But there are signs that something's not right, something's, you know, why is he acting weird? Why? Why is he so to himself?" she continued. "I was in his room, you know? What are you doing? Where are you going? All the time. And he hated it. But he's alive. And everyone's alive and he's not in jail."


Today, Schubert said her son is working and hopes to go to college and since his arrest, has not had any trouble with the law.


"You just pray. You just pray that God ... helps them make the right choices through life. Because what else can you do? He's over 18 now," she said. "He's my child. I love him unconditionally. I'll always be there for him. I'll always love him no matter what he does."


MORE FROM


Editors Picks


1. Mental health impact of gun violence on kids


2. Prioritizing children’s mental health


3. New data show how pandemic hurt high school students' mental health


----------



## Everything Zen (Jul 21, 2022)

I don’t know if I’mma love you after I found out you plan on killing me. What we not doing is fantasizing about killing people. Nah you can’t come to Christmas dinner- stay away from around me.


----------

